# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My Cycle Journal - Testosterone Enanthate & Dbol

## SlightlySt00pid

Ok, so here we go. Im 23, and 170 lbs. I'll get some exact measurments when I get home tonight, along with some 'before' pics. I've been working out for years, albeit my diet hasnt been up to par... seems like anytime things are going good something always happens that doesnt allow me the luxury of focusing the time, energy, and money neccessary for a high-calorie, high-protein diet. Well, I've recently discovered the cause of my instability, so I've quit drinking and smoking. Im now three months without a drink or drag and have never felt better. I'm finally in a place to make this happen, and am 110% determined to make this work. So after doing an exhaustive amount of research, starting my new lifting routine, and stuffing myself nonstop to prepare my body for the change, I'm finally ready to get HUUGGE!! lol Heres what my cycle, diet, and workout schedule looks like:


Cycle:

Weeks 1-12: Test E - 500mg (250mg 2x a week)
Weeks 1-4: Liqiud Dbol - 30mg (10mg 3x a day)
Weeks 15-18: Clomid Therapy


Diet:

Breakfast:
Two cups oatmeal, milk, honey
Protein shake (50g protein)
1 Banana
Large scoop of peanut butter
1 taplespoon of flax seed oil

snack, peanuts or protein bar

Lunch:
5 servings of Tuna, Salmon, or Chicken breast

snack, peanuts or protein bar

Dinner:
Chicken Sandwich or Hamburger
Chili Cheese Fries
Chocolate shake

Before Bed:
Protein shake (50g protein)
1 tablespoon of flax seed oil
apple, cottage cheese

Total:
5000-6000 calories
300-400 grams protein

...Oh yeah and water, water, WATER!! about 2 gallons a day!


Supplements:

Flax Seed Oil - 2 tablespoons
Glutamine - 3,000 mg
Amino Acids - 4,000 mg
Tyrosine - 1,000 mg
Ester C - 3,000 mg
Calcium - 1,200 mg
GLA - 1000 mg
Pancreatic Enzymes - 6,000 mg
Betaine HCI - 30 grains
Multivitamin - 6 daily
Antioxidant Complex - 1 daily
Milk Thistle - 1000 mg


Training Routine (thanks Big A):

Mon - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps
Incline press - 5 warm-up sets, 1 work set
Flat flyes - 1 work set
Millitary press - 1 warm-up, 1 work set
Lateral flyes - 1 work set
Rear delt machine - 1 work set
Tricep pushdowns - 1 warm-up, 1 work set
Lying tricep extensions - 1 work-set

Wed - Quads, Hams, Calves
Squats - 5 warm-ups, 1 work set
Leg press - 1 work set
Leg extension - 1 work set
Leg curl - 1 warm-up, 1 work set
Stiff leg deadlift - 1 work set
Standing calf raise - 1 work set

Fri - Abs, Back, Bis
Lat pull down - 5 warm-ups, 1 work set
Rope crunches - 1 warm up, 1 work set
Deadlift - 1 warm-up, 1 work set
Bent-over rows - 1 work set
Shrugs - 1 work set
Standing BB curls - 1 warm up, 1 work set
Concentration curl - 1 work set

All work sets are done to failure with a rep range between 6-8, once 8 reps are achieved, the weight goes up. Also, if I don't think I ripped a work set to complete exhaustion, ill throw up another one until I do.


So thats the plan, Im already on day 2 of my cycle (internet went out yesterday), and so far so good. I did my first shot of Test yesterday and have been taking my Dbol morning, noon, and night, although I think Im going to double up my dose pre-workout, and then take the other 10mg later in the evening. I don't know if it was mental or what but I was pumped at the gym on my first day, I was breaking my rep range left and right, and will need to increase weight for virtually every excercise next week. Legs are tomorrow and Im gonna squat til I sheit out my SPLEEEEN!! ...wish me luck!

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Oh yeah, and I dont know if this is a mental thing again, but the night after I took my first shot, I waited until my girl got home and ****ed the SHIT out of her for what seemed like HOURS!! ...she was reluctant at first, but I think shes becoming more accepting of my steroid use now  :Smileysex:  lol

----------


## chest6

Thats the exact cycle I plan to run in February..ill be takin a look at this log..

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

alright, as promised, heres some 'before' measurements and pics:

waist - 32"
arms - 14"
chest - 42"
leg - 21"
calf - 14"

...not much, but its something to work with!

----------


## IamSuperman24

way to small to be juicing bro.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Let us know how it goes. Although I do agree you could've gains more weight naturally, you just have a very fast metabolism so you must up the calories. Consistancy is the key. 4-5000 everyday.

----------


## LB55blitz

Way too small to be juicing. If you changed your diet you could gain just as much muscle. People don't realize that this stuff isn't magic. It helps, yes. But without a real diet and training, you're gonna hit a plateu pretty soon.

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Thanks for the input guys, and I completely agree with the fact that i need to eat more and believe me, I've been a human garbage disposal for the last couple months, I've been sticking to my diet of 5-6000 calories a day. I've been paying closer attention, especially now that I've started my cycle, to how much I'm eating every day... actually, it doesnt take too much effort, i just stock up on good, quality food and make sure I've always got one bite in my mouth and the next bite in my hand. I think the cycle has really helped me become aware of the fact that I need to eat more, it's like a constant reminder that I'm doing this to get bigger, but the juice is just one peice to the puzzle... its like my mind is on a three-lane highway to jackedtown because it seems all I do anymore is eat, sleep, and workout, and when I'm not, I'm thinking about it. Maybe it's an obsession, I don't know, but I figure the more I think about it, the more I do it, and the better my results will be. I plan on making updates every week, its only day 5 so I'll save the bread and butter of my week for Tuesday, but right now I feel awesome and couldn't be happier with my decision.

----------


## Tyrone_Biggums

> way to small to be juicing bro.


I agree 100%..................but they never seem to listen to good advice.

----------


## IamSuperman24

> Thanks for the input guys, and I completely agree with the fact that i need to eat more and believe me, I've been a human garbage disposal for the last couple months, I've been sticking to my diet of 5-6000 calories a day. I've been paying closer attention, especially now that I've started my cycle, to how much I'm eating every day... actually, it doesnt take too much effort, i just stock up on good, quality food and make sure I've always got one bite in my mouth and the next bite in my hand. I think the cycle has really helped me become aware of the fact that I need to eat more, it's like a constant reminder that I'm doing this to get bigger, but the juice is just one peice to the puzzle... its like my mind is on a three-lane highway to jackedtown because it seems all I do anymore is eat, sleep, and workout, and when I'm not, I'm thinking about it. Maybe it's an obsession, I don't know, but I figure the more I think about it, the more I do it, and the better my results will be. I plan on making updates every week, its only day 5 so I'll save the bread and butter of my week for Tuesday, but right now I feel awesome and couldn't be happier with my decision.


so it took steroids for you to get your act straight? most people have a base atleast before they decide to juice...drop the gear, learn how to lift and eat, then maybe hop back on when you look lik you workout.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Finish out your cycle and make damn sure you continue to eat well and do proper PCT. Although some of us may think you started too light, half of us probably did the same thing, so just deal with it now. Keeping commited when you come off and lose some weight is the hard part. Goodluck.

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> Finish out your cycle and make damn sure you continue to eat well and do proper PCT. Although some of us may think you started too light, half of us probably did the same thing, so just deal with it now. Keeping commited when you come off and lose some weight is the hard part. Goodluck.


Thanks bro, and as much as I appreciate everyone throwing in the same superfluous input, it's pretty much a mute point being that I'm already a week deep into my cycle. This journal isn't a forum for spewing out cutdowns and irrelavant advice, instead, its just that - a journal. I've made the decision to use AS, and this is my platform to track the results. So please, if you're going to post here, keep it on pointe and constructive, thanks.  :Smilie:

----------


## jsimon

goodluck

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Alright, well im a week and a half into it, and so far so good! I took my fourth shot of test today, so I'm looking forward to feeling it kick in soon. The Dbol is working great, when I'm at the gym I'm so pumped, I don't want my workout to end! I'm kind of worried about my shoulder, I tore my rotator cuff a couple years ago, and had laser surgery done to it about a year ago, hence my lack of lifting this past year. Anyways, all was going well, i didn't have any problems until I bumped up the weight on the military press and felt a familiar pinch. I took it easy for the rest of the workout, and didn't stress it too hard on the next, so it hasnt been a problem for me since. I'm just worried about increasing the weight again... so I'll play it by ear next time and see how it goes. I'm already up 10 pounds, and don't feel too bloated, so I'm hella happy about that. I've been eating nonstop. In fact, I've got chicken on the foreman as we speak, so I gotta go, I'll update again by next week, or sooner if anything changes.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Good job, most importantly make sure you use perfect form on your lifts for shoulders/chest, You deff don't want to inflame that old injury.

----------


## ShnouzedUp

Keeep this updated weekly man, i plan on runnin that same cycle in march, also why are you only doing 1 working set?

----------


## Myka

> Alright, well im a week and a half into it, and so far so good! I took my fourth shot of test today, so I'm looking forward to feeling it kick in soon. The Dbol is working great, when I'm at the gym I'm so pumped, I don't want my workout to end! I'm kind of worried about my shoulder, I tore my rotator cuff a couple years ago, and had laser surgery done to it about a year ago, hence my lack of lifting this past year. Anyways, all was going well, i didn't have any problems until I bumped up the weight on the military press and felt a familiar pinch. I took it easy for the rest of the workout, and didn't stress it too hard on the next, so it hasnt been a problem for me since. I'm just worried about increasing the weight again... so I'll play it by ear next time and see how it goes. I'm already up 10 pounds, and don't feel too bloated, so I'm hella happy about that. I've been eating nonstop. In fact, I've got chicken on the foreman as we speak, so I gotta go, I'll update again by next week, or sooner if anything changes.


Might I suggest going with low weight high rep for shoulders...good luck with this cycle...seems like an interesting one...I cant wait to see your after pics...

----------


## TantruM

yeah wanna see some after pics too... btw in measurements ya didnt mention how tall?

----------


## ShnouzedUp

where's the update bro???????

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Sorry for the absence fellas, I've been hella busy with work, family, shopping for christmas blah blah blah... so things are going good, im in the middle of my 4th week and I'm finally starting to feel the test kick in!! It was strange because my first couple weeks i was getting bigger (i put on about 25 pounds) but I wasnt making the strength gains in the gym to reflect that kind of growth. Then on my last shoulder day (friday) I upped my max by at LEAST 10 lbs in EVERY excercise! It was amazing to say the least, it would have been an awesome day had it not been for the fact that someone jacked my ipod nano out of my locker while i was in the shower (you wanna talk about roid rage ! hahaha) So tomorrow's my arm day and I cant wait to see how hard I can hit it. 

I stopped taking the Dbol last friday, and it felt like I had lost maybe 5-10 pounds but it must have been in my head, because i weighed 2 pounds more than last time. Next time im gonna go with the pills tho, the liquid is too much of a hassle and tastes like battery acid... or at least how i imagine battery acid would taste. 

Sides arent too bad, a few more zits and a little moodiness from time to time... like ill be in a good mood then all of a sudden ill just get tired or down, not really sure. I dont go crazy or anything, its just a sudden mood swing... maybe im just PMSing, i dunno, maybe i need to stack some pamprin with my next cycle lol

Im at work now, Ill take some pics and post them when i get home tomorrow morning... thats another thing, last week i switched over to graveyard shift, and it was kinda phuckin up my routine for a little while but ive adjusted. Alright, well check back for some pics later on, peace!

----------


## ShnouzedUp

word

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Well I didnt have time to go home and take pics today, way too busy, but i just wanted to make a side note while im here. I noticed in the last couple of weeks my sympathy for others has all but vanished. I work in the technical support industry and usually when a client calls in with a problem, im very good at calming them down and sympathizing with them in regards to the issue, but lately ive noticed that if someone talks to me the wrong way or asks me a stupid question ill just be a straight dick. We had a problem with some of our software the other day and this lady called in and wanted me to apologize for what happened, and I wouldnt give it to her. I just said kept saying "miss, the issue will be resolved shortly". Then she says "well im not hanging up until i get an apology!" so i said "alright have a nice day" and hung up on her. Thats so not like me. my fiancee is beginning to notice also. She's been pretty stressed lately, and usually i feel for her and try to comfort her, but again, lately its been a "yeah, well im doing all i can, what else do you want from me?" type of attitude. Obviously shes not too happy about it, so im stuck.

On a brighter note, tonight was my family's christmas party, and it was cool to see the look on everyones face when i walked into the room. I walked in and sat down and my sister leans back and mouths "youre HUGE!" i just smiled and said "yeah, ive been eating and working out like crazy". All night long people were coming up to me and commenting how big I got, usually the standard "i remember you when you were yay big, and NOW look at you!" It was a pretty awesome feeling.

So yeah, ill probably be able to get some pics up by wednesday (my schedule tomorrow is worse than yesterday) so you can check out my progress.

----------


## ShnouzedUp

yea im anxious to see em man

----------


## bazerk

Gotta love the comments. I haven't done a cycle (yet) but have gained a solid 35lbs since April and LOVE the looks of family and friends who haven't seen me in a while. Keep up the good work bro. How's the shoulder?

----------


## hoss827

bump for mid cycle pics

----------


## mg316

pics?

----------


## USN DV

FYI 
I made my best gains on Dbol when I was taking it evey 3 hrs.... except when sleepng

USN DV

----------


## meathead33

the weight that you though you lost was prob water you have a fast matabolism and the the calories your eating esp your carb intake will put the water on but train hard cause when you change it up youll show that muscle youve developed it will be easer for you to shed the bodyfat caus of your matabolism. cant wait to see the pictures

----------


## maxmz

pics!

----------


## cfiler

Awesome progress! Happy growing.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mg316

Hey bro are you still on the cycle? Haven't heard from ya.

----------


## Grappler13

Pics!

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Sorry guys, ive been in Alaska for the holidays so I havent had a chance to update with pics yet. Im doing my best to stay on track while im up here. I didnt wanna take my gear throught the airport so i just doubled up my dose (i usually take 1 cc twice a week, and since im going to be up here for a week i just doubled up to 2cc's before i left. Ive been trying to eat as much as possible, but my inlaws dont seem to grasp the concept of me having to eat 6-8 meals a day, so theyre not very supportive. I did manage to find an old weight set in the basement ive put to use, its not exactly on par with my routine but it'll do. Im only halfway through my cycle so i figure once i get home and back on track i can pick up where i left off. Im getting mad compliments everywhere I go, the first thing the inlaws were my guns. When i jumped on the scale the first day (5 days ago) i was up to 195, i was pretty happy about that, because my goal for this cycle was 200, but four days later and I'm back down to 190. I know its because I havent been eating like a monster like a was when I was back home, and like i said, the inlaws just dont get it. Im trying to sneak meals but its like theyve got a fridge full of condiments and nothing to put them on. I HATE relying on other people to help me reach my goals... but hey, ill be back in AZ on the 31st, and i think Im more pumped to get back at it than i was when i first started. Pics will be up when I get back home, just got a sweet digicam for christmas that ill put to good use, sorry for the delay. Just a quick rundown of my progress, i started off weighing 165-170, im now halfway through my cycle and am up to 190-195. Ive got this button-upshirt that had sleeves that were about two inches bigger than my arms. Now, not only are the sleeves snug on my arms, the buttons are holding on my a thread and might pop off if I stretch the wrong way lol Like I said, the goal is 200 for this cycle, but eventually want to get up to 225 with my next cycle. After that I think I'll be satisfied. Anyway, ill be back in AZ on the 31st, expect some pics then. I dont know if theyll do much justice because I've kind of increased my body mass all over, so i look more ripped but the big difference is in the proportion. Everyone in Alaska definately noticed my improved physique and I think I made some of my fiancee's girlfriends jealous hehe Lets just put it this way, I need all new clothes because my old ones down fit anymore. Thats a good feeling... expensive, but good. So once im back in the lower 48 its back to my normal routine and updated pics, thanks for the patience and support bros, your feedback means alot. ~Peace

----------


## beezlebubb666

thas the cycle im going to run.. cant wait to see pics bro

----------


## ShnouzedUp

i might have missed it, but are you running any nolva at all?

----------


## Machdiesel

ne progress pics?

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> i might have missed it, but are you running any nolva at all?


Ive got it on hand, but im not showing any signs of gyno, chest is feelin hard as a rock. 

Sorry about not getting pics up like I said, I didn't even want to post again until I had pics but unfortunately the camera got left in Alaska and I'm waiting for it to be shipped back down. My fiancee has a camera phone, I'll use it to take pics when she gets home from work, albeit shyttier quality but it will have to do for now. I did want to make an update on my prgress so far tho.
So I got sick in Alaska, I was so doped up on painkillers and cough medicine I don't even remember writing that last post... in fact, I dont even remember the second half of the trip. Thats bad. I was still kind of out of it when I got home, not to mention my sleep schedule was all effed up (I started working the overnight shift at work) and my appetite went to shit as a result of my illness, so I had a little trouble getting back into the routine. I'm finally back into the swing of things tho, I just got done with chest/tri day and it feels like im getting back to normal. Since I couldn't lift as heavy as I usually do, I spent the last week trying to pay more attention to my workout, really tweaking and fine tuning my sets so I don't waste one repetition. If I didn't mention it already, I'm on a monday/wednesday/friday split where I basically do every work set to failure, allowing a week's time to pass before I work that muscle group again. I think it's really helped me to push myself mentally to perfect my workout, because I know in my mind that hey, thats it for the week, so I better make it count! I'm now the middle of my 6th week and I'm starting to make progress again. I may have picked a rather lousy time to start my cycle (the holidays, having to move places, change in work schedule) but all the b.s. is out of the way now, I feel great and I've got a really optomistic view of the next few weeks. As long as no shyt comes up in the next 2 months (yeah right lol) I should make some awesome progress. Pics to follow shortly, i promise!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

The weight you said that you thought you lost was water...no biggie. TIme to up the cals!

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> The weight you said that you thought you lost was water...no biggie. TIme to up the cals!


I'm trying, trust me, but my appetite is just now returning after getting sick and not being able to hold anything down. I almost want to start the dbol back up, it made me feel hungry all the time, even if i just scarfed down 2000 calories, i always wanted more... would that be bad?

----------


## *Alex*

dude , any pix ??? i want to see your 25 pound gains!!!!

----------


## ShnouzedUp

i wouldn't jump back on the dbol man, save it for next time. be patient with your test, it will work. and for real i wanna see how bloated your ass got with that dbol. post dem pics cuz'

----------


## cnepp

bump - any recent progress? pics?

----------


## All Marine

So umm............take a pic already........ :Camera:   :Icon Picknose:

----------


## KILLERWILL

come on man, i check this log every day just to be let down. 

Its

----------


## chest6

ah cmon mad dont make the thread if u aint gonna update it

----------


## seriesII

damn, no new posts, i wanted to see how this goes, im after doing a similar cycle soon.

----------


## mg316

any updates?

----------


## jessy

How tall are you ?

And please post a pic of your after picture. If not, we might think you are bullshiting us.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## goalseeker

> dude , any pix ??? i want to see your 25 pound gains!!!!


I have to see these gains.. wheres the pics bro?

----------


## ShnouzedUp

Dude! Did you Die or What??? Seriously.

----------


## beezlebubb666

damn bro.. sure would love some pics b4 i turn 21 which is next year!!!!

----------


## hoss827

I think hes dead, sucks.

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Hey guys, sorry for not updating, I lost my camera in Alaska and it was never found, and I didnt even want to post again until I had pics. Well I took my last shot of test for this cycle on Sunday, and everything went great. Im up 25 pounds to a solid 195, no water retention so with proper PCT it should be all keepable gains. I worked my ass off in the gym, just about all of my maxes increased by about 30-40%. I wish my diet was as consistent. It wasnt until about 4 weeks ago that I finally got a consistent quality diet plan in check. I always had the impression that if youre bulking you eat whatever is in front of you, and for a while thats what I was doing... supersized tripple-whopper value meals, large shakes, chili cheese fries... if youve ever been to a Fatburger then you know about the "triple king challenge", oh yeah, I took the challenge and came out on top. After a while it started catching up to me. I was having shortness of breath, chest pains, and an overall feeling of lethargy. So I researched and found out about macros, that its not all about protein and calories, but a balanced combination of everything (including quality carbs and fats) ingested at proper times of the day that will give you quality, keepable gains without sending your ass to the cardiologist. I made a post of my updated diet, located here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=217102

Eating like this for the past month solid has allowed me to see progressively increasing gains while feeling great throughout the day. I've attatched a pic taken with my fiancees camera phone, its not the best but its all I can do until I get a new cam. Like I said before the results arent as noticeable in pics because the 30 pounds got distributed pretty evenly, but in person I'm not even recognizeable... seriously, the other night my fiancee and I were at a party and ran into this guy we both but hadnt seen in about a year. We were hanging out and talking for a while, and after I left the guy asked my fiancee what happened to her old boyfriend (me) and she told him that I'm the same guy lol he was like "no way!" haha 

I made alot of progress on this cycle, and the next should be even better. My arms, shoulders, traps, upper chest, and upper legs are growing nicely, next cycle I'm really going to fine-tune my workouts to hit my lower chest, lats, and lower abdominals, as those seem to be the areas that are most lagging. Any suggestions/comments would be appreciated, but please lets try to keep them constructive, thanx!  :7up:

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

...and just for a comparison, heres a cpuple pics of me before i ever started working out:

----------


## Kurz

nice....so you were on the see food diet for awhile with very little fat gain??? Damn impressive! Esp. with dbol !

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Yeah I definately have the metabolism to burn off anything that goes into my body, I would probably go into shock if I ever started to get a gut (I'll give that a few more years lol) but it just made me feel like sheit. I still cheat every now and then if I need a quick 1000 calories, Ill hit up the drive thru and get a grilled chicken sandwich, but I try to keep it as clean as possible.

BTW Ill take post-cycle measurements when I get home from work, I do know my arms went from 14" to 16" and by coincidence I got fitted for a tux for a brother's wedding a couple months before my cycle, my jacket size was 38L... went into get fitted last week for ANOTHER brother's wedding... 44XL, and I actually fill it out rather nicely! 
 :7up: 

...Oh yeah, and I dont remember who asked, but I'm 6'5"... my goal weight is to get up to 225-230, but who knows, once I get there I'll probably just want to get bigger lol

----------


## Kurz

6'5 and 170??? You are worse than me! lol

you need to ditch the diet and just plow the food.......how about subway, quiznos? I'm thinking about adding a sub or a few bars to every meal!!!

----------


## hoss827

Great gains bro  :Smilie:

----------


## Kurz

What does todays diet look like? Student?

----------


## KILLERWILL

Nice gains your diet was well sloppy but... Nice Gains!!!

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> What does todays diet look like? Student?


Yeah Im a student, but ive made the effort to make sure I'm eating right. Heres what my new diet looks like:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=217102
Thats what I eat at LEAST every day, I'll throw in an extra meal if I can find the time.

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Alright so here are the official results:

*Before:*

-weight: 170 lbs.
-waist: 32"
-arms: 14"
-chest: 42"
-neck:  15 1/2"
-leg: 21"
calf: 14"

*After*

-weight: 195 lbs.
-waist: 36" (due to the fact that I actually have an ASS now) 
-arms: 16" 
-chest: 46"
-neck: 17 1/2"
-leg: 23"
calf: 15"

Sides were minimal, alot of acne on the back but never got bad on my face, chest, or arms. I figured as long as I didnt have to look at it it would be okay. I don't know if it was the Dbol or my diet because I stopped taking the Dbol the same time that I changed my diet, but I always felt tired and had to take a nap every day. Even after waking up from sleeping for 8 or 9 hours I would still feel exhausted. 

I start my PCT in another week and a half, I'm already planning out my next cycle. I've still got half a bottle of dbol and test, so I'm thinking about running the same cycle and throwing some var in for the last 6 weeks, so it would look something like:

Dbol - weeks 1-4
Test E - weeks 1-12
Var - weeks 7-12

Anybody ever run a cycle like this, if so how were the results?

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Holy SHEIT I just realized... its only week 10 of my cycle. I thought I had done 12, but I looked at the date on my first post and It was 10 weeks ago today. I'm such a f*cktard... lol thats cool, maybe I can hit the 200 lb. mark after all, we'll see how it goes.

----------


## chest6

haha thats funny man..i thought u had lost ur computer or something

----------


## Milky87

Great gains. You acn see the enormous difference.

Thats funny as that you forgot you had two weeks left

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> haha thats funny man..i thought u had lost ur computer or something


Nah, but its nice to know some people thought I might have died lol  :LOL:

----------


## omnipotent

yeah no flames but u DEF dont need the juice i did a cycle .. and then stoped to be natural and im ALOT bigger then you dude .. plus yur takin mad sh1t other then that .. 6 multi vit a day ? yur ganna **** yur body up dude seriously ..and not to mention cheesefries and hamburger ? oh man .. i dunoooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## omnipotent

yo plus .. yur 6'5 170 before .. and now yur 195 ? so yur my weight ? and u have 23 inch quads a 17 inch neck ? dude i think yur measurments are offf ..... i wanna see AFTER PIX

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> yeah no flames but u DEF dont need the juice i did a cycle .. and then stoped to be natural and im ALOT bigger then you dude .. plus yur takin mad sh1t other then that .. 6 multi vit a day ? yur ganna **** yur body up dude seriously ..and not to mention cheesefries and hamburger ? oh man .. i dunoooooooooooooooooooooo


if you read the thread, you will notice that i changed my diet. and just a question, how is 6 multis a day harmful to your body, and furthermore how can you judge whether or not 6 is too many when you don't know the potency of each pill? (trust me, it varies a LOT more than you may realize). 



> yo plus .. yur 6'5 170 before .. and now yur 195 ? so yur my weight ? and u have 23 inch quads a 17 inch neck ? dude i think yur measurments are offf ..... i wanna see AFTER PIX


Again, read through the thread. my after pic (albeit not the best quality as it was taken with a phone cam) is about 10 posts up. Although using it as a reference point to judge size in inches will be rather difficult as there is no basis for comparison. Actually I was at the Men's Warehouse getting fitted for a tux and when the guy taking my measurments down went to the back room I snuck a peak at the sheet and my jaw almost hit the floor. So I went home and grabbed the tape measure and he was right. 17 1/2" neck (up two inches) and 46" chest (up four inches). I also went from wearing a 38L to a 44XL jacket. I guess you don't realize it when you're in your own skin but when you put it down on paper the results are there. Just because we're the same weight doesnt mean our bodies are built the same bro, its called genetics.

----------


## omnipotent

who's a Hater , im not hating im just not buying .

----------


## Kurz

> who's a Hater , im not hating im just not buying .


The dude is 10 weeks into his cycle, so your bashing is doing absolute nothing benefitial...shoulda he have waited? Yeah, probably....but its a mute point............

Don't do anyone bro for awhile....you got some room to grow.

----------


## omnipotent

yea ok well .. i went back .. checked out yur pic at "25" pounds heavier ..
and still dont see how those measurments are correct yur arms are 16 you say ?? well mine at just barely 17 and look at em .. do they even look somewhat simular in size to yours ? its like a major gap .. and yes i am shorter then you im 5'11 but regardless it should look simular .. pluss from they looks of it u have small joints.. that should give u an advantage for havin a 16 inch arm

----------


## keroth

UHH.... look at the before and after pics...... tattoos are in different spots.. LOL. anybody say.. FAKE?

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> UHH.... look at the before and after pics...... tattoos are in different spots.. LOL. anybody say.. FAKE?


That would be some serious photoshopping time, I really have better things to do than make false claims online to people I have never met. Honestly, if my gains sucked, I would post them here so that others in my situation might be able to learn from and avoid the same mistakes I made. This thread is nothing more than a journal to track my results, whether good or not so good. It amazes me that people can be so skeptical of a 25 pound gain from a bulking cycle, but whatever, if you want proof feel free to drop by Tempe and take a look for yourself... oh and don't forget to ask everone I've ever known about the size difference, especially my fiancee lol Plus if I were to photoshop a pic I wouldn't be so sloppy as to post a pic with my tats on opposite sides, come on now!  :LOL:

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Heres a couple pics of me just taken over the weekend on my trip to Puerto Penasco, Mexico... sorry for the corny-ass poses, it was just some joke pics taken by my fiancee, wasnt really planning on posting them or anything. Definately an inprovement over the last beach shots I took in Santa Cruz tho (pics posted earlier in the thread) lol

----------


## EdMan2

Good gains man, it's good to see you got your diet in check and made some great clean gains.

----------


## Superballer

Good gains.... just stick to it during PCT... I'll be very curious to see what you keep after all is said and done.

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> Good gains.... just stick to it during PCT... I'll be very curious to see what you keep after all is said and done.


I shouldn't lose too much, I didn't retain alot of water and as long as I keep my diet in check or possibly up the cals a bit and keep consistent with my workouts I should be able to keep most of it. Ive already got my next cycle planned out. The bottle of Test E I got was a 50mL jug, so Ive still got a good 12-week cycle's worth of that and 4 weeks worth of Dbol , and I think I'm planning on throwing in some var for the last 6 weeks. I cant wait, should be just in time for the summer!

----------


## Kurz

You were going to wait for awhile like reccomened by EVERYONE, right? Next summer....maybe

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> You were going to wait for awhile like reccomened by EVERYONE, right? Next summer....maybe


Well, the general consensus is that you should stay off for at least the same amount of time that you're on, which would put me due for another cycle mid-may of '06... by next summer, do you mean the summer of '07? do you know something I don't?

----------


## Kurz

I do....you are/were 23 and 170lbs...you have A TON OF ROOM TO GROW NATURALLY BRO....no need for another cycle.......train hard, eat right natty. Don't fall into the gear trap, you'll be sorry.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Flamers.. start your own thread.. i'm tired deleting your bullshit.

Great progress SS

~Nark

----------


## seriesII

hey, been watching this post, and i can see the size gains, cycle did something for sure!,, im doing the same cycle soon, but been natrual for 3 years, so gunna be good, your journal helped a bit, and all the info everyone posted to. good work on the gains!

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> Flamers.. start your own thread.. i'm tired deleting your bullshit.
> 
> Great progress SS
> 
> ~Nark


Thanks nark man, that was getting pretty rediculous. did my post with the beach pics have an offensive rebuttle that caused it to be deleted? If so, no biggie, just curious... I'll just post them again. Again, thanks for takin out the trash!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

So heres some before and after pics, most of the first set being from about 2 years back in Santa Cruz, Cali while I was still not able to lift due to my shoulder injury, the second set (in the next thread) are pics that my fiancee took just this last weekend in Puerto Penasco, Mexico. Sorry for the corny ass poses, they werent really meant to be thread pics or even see the light of day for that matter but I think theyre a pretty good example of the transformation I've made so far.

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

recent pics... and like I said, I realize that I've still got a long way to go but I'm happy with the progress I'm making so far:

----------


## cnepp

Hey man - can def. tell a difference. Congrats on the cycle.

----------


## cnepp

> UHH.... look at the before and after pics...... tattoos are in different spots.. LOL. anybody say.. FAKE?


Damn bro quit flammin - its a picture taken in a mirror, of course they'd be on opposite sides.

----------


## nyny2916

what did ur fiance think about u doing a cycle??

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> what did ur fiance think about u doing a cycle??


She was against it at first, she was worried about all the side effects that go along with it, whether true or not (hair loss, angry temper, loss of libido, etc.) but once we discussed it and debunked all of the myths that the media have been pounding in our heads of the years, she was more accepting of my decision. She hates needles, so she cant stand to watch me do it, but she seems to like the positive effect theyre having on my physique... that and my increased sex drive lol

----------


## nolimit_outdorsman

nice progress bro can def tell a difference i had the same body type man and i had tried two cycles when i was still in college and dumb to the bodybuilding world. just keep up that diet when the cycle is over and you will keep growing natural. i am at 230lbs now after my build back up after losing most of the gains i had in college due to lack of diet. keep up the good work man.

----------


## usamm

Great improvement! Keep it up and dont pay any attention to the haters!

----------


## ndmand4u

Great gains man. Thanks for posting this thread. It has helped me a lot. I am going to start a cycle just like yours at the start of March. I myself weigh 170 lbs but I am 5'7". If I can get to 190lbs I would be happy. I am still in the process of getting my diet inline before I start my cycle.  I what to make sure that is right on before I start. Keep the posts coming man. I want to see how you do in your pct.

----------


## TommyTrainR

> Great gains man. Thanks for posting this thread. It has helped me a lot. I am going to start a cycle just like yours at the start of March. I myself weigh 170 lbs but I am 5'7". If I can get to 190lbs I would be happy. I am still in the process of getting my diet inline before I start my cycle. I what to make sure that is right on before I start. Keep the posts coming man. I want to see how you do in your pct.


Might want to do a little more research before you jump into your first cycle. If you've done much of any, you would have found that it's best that your first cycle consist of one substance as opposed to a stack. Try a 12-14 week cycle of Test E @ 400-500mg/week

----------


## ndmand4u

> Might want to do a little more research before you jump into your first cycle. If you've done much of any, you would have found that it's best that your first cycle consist of one substance as opposed to a stack. Try a 12-14 week cycle of Test E @ 400-500mg/week


I _have done_ a little bit of research on the subject of taking steroids . I even found information at s t e r o i d . c o m (it has direct links to this website) that list serveral cyles from novice to advanced. I did not see any novice cycle that only suggested one substance as opposed to a stack. I though that novice meant begginer. However, I appreciate the advice and will take it into consideration.

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> I _have done_ a little bit of research on the subject of taking steroids . I even found information at s t e r o i d . c o m (it has direct links to this website) that list serveral cyles from novice to advanced. I did not see any novice cycle that only suggested one substance as opposed to a stack. I though that novice meant begginer. However, I appreciate the advice and will take it into consideration.


The main reason people suggest starting off with only one comound is that if you experience complications from your cycle you wont be able to pinpoint the cause of the problem, because you wont know which compound is causing it. I did alot of research on the possible side effects of both test e and dbol before I started my cycle, so when I started to feel tired and lethargic a couple weeks into my cycle I knew that it was a common side effect of the dbol, so I knew to stop taking that rather that the test. So yeah, you definately want to research the hell out of anything youre putting in your body so you know exactly what to expect and what to look out for.

----------


## seriesII

hey im interested to see how much you keep?, reading up on enanthate and it states you may loose some gains, can you keep this posted and let us know if you loose any or how much?, just interested as im taking a similar cycle

----------


## TommyTrainR

> I _have done_ a little bit of research on the subject of taking steroids . I even found information at s t e r o i d . c o m (it has direct links to this website) that list serveral cyles from novice to advanced. I did not see any novice cycle that only suggested one substance as opposed to a stack. I though that novice meant begginer. However, I appreciate the advice and will take it into consideration.


Yeah, as SlightlyStoopid stated, the main reason for taking once compound is so that you can basically see how your body reacts to it. If you take 2+ compounds on your first cycle, you won't know how each is affecting your body. Test E @ 500mg/week for 12-14 weeks will definitely put a good 20+ lbs. on your frame with proper diet and training.

----------


## ndmand4u

Thanks for the info TommyTrainr and SlightlyStoopid. Can you guys give me advice on my diet. Here is the thread http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=223388
Thanks.

----------


## J0E

i'll be starting this same cycle very soon

----------


## loki_is_a_god

arizona reping in here.....good job slightly......i waited two months then went back on....i did a ten week cycle last time.....

----------


## jon77

good work,keep it up...

----------


## fishorcutbait

Lookin great! congrats on the gains! only one beef, a front double biceps is like this



Dont make little fists, and squeeze your arms together, make your hands like gunter's, and flare your lats, flexing everything

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Uhhh yeah, I wasnt really going for the perfect technical form in those pics. Thats why i prefaced the post with:



> ...sorry for the corny-ass poses, it was just some joke pics taken by my fiancee

----------


## ndmand4u

so SlightlySt00pid, how is your pct going? Are you losing strength? I am getting ready to start the same cycle as you used and wanted to know how the pct works for you

----------


## seriesII

> so SlightlySt00pid, how is your pct going? Are you losing strength? I am getting ready to start the same cycle as you used and wanted to know how the pct works for you


im interested in this to?

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> so SlightlySt00pid, how is your pct going? Are you losing strength? I am getting ready to start the same cycle as you used and wanted to know how the pct works for you


Hey guys, thanks for still taking an interest in my progress (even though my cycle of steroids is done i still consider what Im doing as progression because now I've got to push myself more than ever). 

I'm on my third day of clomid therapy two weeks after my last shot, and so far the losses aren't too significant. My bodyweight only went down about 3 pounds from 199 to 196 (i was SO CLOSE to hitting the 200 mark lol), and my lift weight has only gone down slightly, like 10 pounds on incline dumbell press, 10 pounds on ez-curl bar, etc. I tried to put up the same weight I did while I was still on, but I could feel the loss of power, it sucked, but i just dropped the weight a few pounds and I was fine.

I have noticed something strange, I work out 3 times a week using a HIT method of training (lifting until complete and absolute failure on my last work set). For the last week and a half, shortly after I finish my work set for an intensive compound lift like squats or deadlifts I'm running for the restroom puking my guts out. I don't know if it's because my body can't handle the level of intensity while i'm not on, but it's the only thing that's really changed. 

Also, I posted another thread about this in the Lounge, but I got hired as a bouncer at a bar/club in downtown Tempe and so far I'm lovin it! if you want to check it out, heres the link to the thread, I'm going to update it regularly with stories of all the craziness that goes on in a regular night on the job, should be pretty entertaining:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=226716

----------


## muscularmodel

poor kids only doing clomid pct

----------


## ShnouzedUp

> Lookin great! congrats on the gains! only one beef, a front double biceps is like this
> 
> 
> 
> Dont make little fists, and squeeze your arms together, make your hands like gunter's, and flare your lats, flexing everything



AHHh MAn! Look at those legs... PERFECT

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> poor kids only doing clomid pct


Uhhh thanks "Muscular Model" but I think clomid only will be just fine, kid.

----------


## TommyTrainR

The puking your guts out is due to a few things. The level of intensity at which you're working out at is very high. I've been in this situation many times before. I have slowed down my workouts since then, but if you continue with at your intensity, make sure your blood sugar levels are high. Drink some juice/gatorade before hand and get some sugar in your system. When I had to go through circuit training, I would drink some juice beforehand, take a little caffeine, and chew on about a whole pack of lifesavers.

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> 


Anyone else notice ol boy in the background of the boost mobile commercial with Travis Barker? Watch when theyre taking him out on the stretcher, cant miss his huge, wrinkled ass  :LOL:

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> The puking your guts out is due to a few things. The level of intensity at which you're working out at is very high. I've been in this situation many times before. I have slowed down my workouts since then, but if you continue with at your intensity, make sure your blood sugar levels are high. Drink some juice/gatorade before hand and get some sugar in your system. When I had to go through circuit training, I would drink some juice beforehand, take a little caffeine, and chew on about a whole pack of lifesavers.


Thanks for the tip, I'll try that on my next workout. I also dropped the MRP right before my workout and that seems to help. At first I didn't think it was a problem because I never had an issue with it before, and I was only dropping it because I hated the taste of chocolate almond-flavored puke, but I haven't had any problems since.

----------


## Boyindasouth

Nice gains bro

----------


## Streaker

Yet another great thread. I love this forum!

----------


## pattymac931

good job man great gains

----------


## binny

not to hijack the thread but once ur on ur PCT and start losing gains...wudnt u up ur calories...and icrease the intensity of your workout to minimize the loss... is this true?

----------


## timtim

hit training is terrible for pct. might want to look into something less cns stressful allowing you to move heavy weight without making recuperation too hard. good luck.

----------


## Lavinco

great progress SS

----------


## jones318

this is a great thread for guys like myself

----------


## skyline04

nice gains bro... If you still bounce in Tempe I have probably seen you, I am there or in Old Town all the time. Keep up the good work

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

> nice gains bro... If you still bounce in Tempe I have probably seen you, I am there or in Old Town all the time. Keep up the good work


Right on bro, yeah I bounce at Zuma's on Mill Ave., but only on the weekends now as I go to school during the week. If you're ever in the hood drop on by and ask for Ben and let me know you're from "the board" *wink wink*, I'll buy ya a beer!

BTW for all ya guys PMing me asking what kinds of gains I kept post-PCT, my weight while on-cycle peaked at 195, and a month after PCT i dropped down to 185, so I went down 10 pounds which is pretty much what I anticipated. It's kind of funny tho, because if I were still at 165 and someone told me I would put on 20 pounds of muscle I would have been happy as sheit, but after getting up to 195 and then LOSING 10 pounds, I felt like I had gotten smaller than before I ever started. I know it's all in my head because you're body is literally shrinking before your eyes, and I'm not used to seeing that. It was pretty discouraging, and unfortunately my diet started to slip. The best advice I can give someone is to NOT lose focus when you lose some weight post-cycle, it's completely normal. What helped me was to look at pictures of myself before the cycle so I could compare them and see the difference, because when you see yourself in the mirror day after day, your progress doesn't register in your mind, you just see... well, yourself. So take some 'before' pics of yourself to stay motivated. Also, make sure that your diet is in check before you even start your cycle. I didnt start eating like I REALLY should until halfway through my cycle, and that's when i really started making REAL gains, not just bloat and water weight. Finally, if you're going to run your PCT with clomid, be prepared to go through some bitch-like mood swings. Yeah, it sucks, but PCT is ABSOLUTELY necessary. If I hadn't gone through with it I'm sure I would have lost everything I gained. Anyways, I'm glad my experience could help so many people, if you have any questions for me PM me and I'll share with you my experience and you can take from it what you will and hopefully get better results. Good luck and take care brothers!

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

Wow, this is a great thread... I just read from the beginning to end and was really surprised by the results you achieved. 

Looking back on it, was it worth all this to achieve a 15 lb increase? Also, do you think that with your diet in check you would have been able to gain 15 lbs naturally in 4 months? This sounds like a flame, but I am wondering your opinion on these questions, not flameing you.

----------


## scerpico22

> UHH.... look at the before and after pics...... tattoos are in different spots.. LOL. anybody say.. FAKE?


wow the iq level of some people...

the pics with the tats on opposite sides were obviously taken by a camera phone while looking into a MIRRIOR

and what does a mirrior do to an image.....lol

 :1laugh:

----------


## PhishStasH

Just read the entire thread. Awesome gains, bro.

----------


## ForceIsStrongWithMyD

hey man, i'm on the same cycle, and have 5 weeks left. i've noticed that since i stopped the dbol my workouts aren't as intense, and I feel like I'm not gaining anything anymore (body weight, and lifting weight). I'm curious if you felt like that at all? Also, how's your workout routine/diet/gains now?

----------


## lil-SLIM

nice gains dude a newb like me can learn alot from this journal

----------


## juiceboxxx

bumpin old threads I see

great gains bro

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Wow, can't believe this thing is still kickin around. I was just gonna let it die but TrelaraH brought up a good point which I guess I didn't cover in my journal. When I stopped the Dbol I did stop putting on weight, and it FELT like I was actually LOSING weight, almost felt like I was "deflating". The thing you have to realize (and it's kind of hard to take a step back after the gains are coming on so well) is that when you take dbol you retain ALOT of water. When you stop taking it you lose that water weight, but you're still putting on muscle mass, so your body is doing a sort of balancing act with your weight. In reality, you're actually putting on muscle mass, but you feel like you're losing weight at the same time. The important thing to remember is DO NOT GET DISCOURAGED!! Stay the course, keep your diet in check, and even though your workouts won't be as explosive as they were go as hard as you can! I remember picking up dumbells 5 or 10 pounds heavier than the week before every week for EVERY workout for the first 5 weeks, it was insane! Unfortunately, after my weight plataued, I started questioning my methods, trying to change my routine to bump up the gains to where they were before, but it's not gonna happen. Just keep lifting hard and make sure you're getting all the calories, protein, and nutrients you need to allow your body to grow, whether you notice the change or not. 

Anyway, I started my first cycle almost a year ago and have done one more since. I wouldn't recommend doing more than one cycle per year, because like alot of things in life, too much of a good thing can be bad for you. I won't start another cycle until next January or later. 

Here's a pic of me at 195 as of July 06, and one of my new ink just because I think it's sick and I like to show it off as much as possible  :Big Grin: 
later bros! 
S.S.

----------


## rd53

good gains nice to see an old thread in the "light" wouldn't have seen it other wise.

----------


## crazyhorse666

pics pics

----------


## Iceman69

What up dude, nice gains and way to keep with it.

I'm also from Mesa, AZ and I'm sure I've run into you on Mill Ave before.

I am now on day 3 of my own Dbol /Test E cycle, and am looking to go from 220 to 240'ish while keeping my bodyfat the same.

I'll probably see you around. 

=)

----------


## TheAccountant

looks like u making progress, good tracking log u got here>

----------


## Peducho0113

Bro, we want to see the pictures coming so we can comment on them, keep up the good work and keep the pics coming

----------


## Peducho0113

Bro, you are looking good, keep up the good work congratulations.

----------

